# JEN Veron



## Patwa (Jan 30, 2014)

finally got the holy grail of the hobby for me, apart from fish and corals 

i've wanted this set since day 1, but was always on the lookout for a nice deal...took me 12 years but my frugal side finally won 










JEN is the authority on corals.....i cold spend hours just reading the pages...excellent photos and descriptions


----------



## Mikeylikes (Nov 22, 2013)

Errr ... how much is the set and is it easily obtainable ?


----------



## nc208082 (Jun 27, 2013)

You can get it on amazon.com for about 400 bucks used.


----------



## Patwa (Jan 30, 2014)

yeah...very readily available new, but pricey...upwards of $1000 for the set...but 300-400 used.

i got mine for less than a 100...bit of tape on the box sleeve, but the 3 volumes are mint

z


----------



## Patwa (Jan 30, 2014)

oh, to put it in perspective just how thorough this set is, virtually the entire first volume (~450 pages) is all acropora sp.


----------



## Mikeylikes (Nov 22, 2013)

$1000 bucks for 3 books?!! 😨


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

Do you think much has changed in the 14 years since he wrote the books? What is cool is probably finding species that aren't available in the hobby trade anymore.

But I am sure there will be some out of date info? Yes? no?

Price on amazon.ca........1004.99 for the set.yikes!


----------



## Flameangel (Sep 25, 2013)

Perhaps this might be of interest to all of you....very affordable ($40.00).


----------



## Mikeylikes (Nov 22, 2013)

no thats more like it LOL


----------



## Patwa (Jan 30, 2014)

comparing eric borneman to veron is like comparing a 'vette to a lambo - it can't be done  ...Borneman is essentially only known in the reef aquarium hobby, and for good cause, but Veron first found, researched, described and catalogued the corals that we put _into_ our aquarium.

the 3 set volume relates about 30 years' worth of research...that's why it's expensive, that and it's lot of paper lol!

also, this (LOL)









http://www.advancedaquarist.com/blog/eric-borneman-arrested


----------



## Flameangel (Sep 25, 2013)

Patwa said:


> comparing eric borneman to veron is like comparing a 'vette to a lambo - it can't be done  ...Borneman is essentially only known in the reef aquarium hobby, and for good cause, but Veron first found, researched, described and catalogued the corals that we put _into_ our aquarium.
> 
> the 3 set volume relates about 30 years' worth of research...that's why it's expensive, that and it's lot of paper lol!
> 
> ...


So what's this article got to do with ALL that he has given to the reefkeeping hobby?


----------



## Patwa (Jan 30, 2014)

Flameangel said:


> So what's this article got to do with ALL that he has given to the reefkeeping hobby?


absolutely nothing.

I guess I can say his book looking strictly at 'aquarium corals' has nothing at ALL to do with this thread, too....so why even make the comparison?

it's more of an FYI/context thing, id say. but like others, I'd like to know if my fav reef hobby guru went swimming in someone else's pool and got arrested for it. maybe he was checking their skimmer?

....you're a serious guy, flame....gonna watch out for you


----------



## noy (Nov 19, 2012)

Flameangel said:


> Perhaps this might be of interest to all of you....very affordable ($40.00).
> 
> View attachment 75522


I have this - not bad for $40 but its hardly comprehensive. Most of the advice is very general and nothing really species specific.


----------



## Patwa (Jan 30, 2014)

Crayon said:


> Do you think much has changed in the 14 years since he wrote the books? What is cool is probably finding species that aren't available in the hobby trade anymore.
> 
> But I am sure there will be some out of date info? Yes? no?
> 
> Price on amazon.ca........1004.99 for the set.yikes!


I think lots have changed, even in the past year lots has changed.... There's just so much reef out there and so many habitats where corals live and grow. I'm sure an innumerable amount of locales have been explored and some new species recorded since Veron traveled the world and did the same.

I don't necessarily think it's a matter of the info being out of date tho. His descriptions are broad and succinct enough to stand on their own for the coral he's describing. However, what will change would be the size of the catalogue (ie. the addition of more species) ...more will be added, groups created, branches made, species renamed or moved..but the descriptions would hold up imo.

It's an amazing resource. I was trying to find the exact species of an odd caulastrea (candy cane) i bought at the fragmeet.....online links only showed me 3 or 4 species. This book logs 5 species....i got my answer in only a few minutes perusing that section


----------



## PaulF757 (Dec 9, 2013)

Mikeylikes said:


> $1000 bucks for 3 books?!! &#128552;


Just imagine all the corals you can buy with that.


----------



## Flameangel (Sep 25, 2013)

Patwa said:


> absolutely nothing.
> 
> I guess I can say his book looking strictly at 'aquarium corals' has nothing at ALL to do with this thread, too....so why even make the comparison?
> 
> ...


Don't take it negatively Patwa,but I think you are a ReefKeeping fanatic.


----------



## Patwa (Jan 30, 2014)

reef nerd sounds better haha


----------



## Flameangel (Sep 25, 2013)

Patwa said:


> reef nerd sounds better haha


Yeah that's right. and with all those books that you have right now,you oughta be.


----------



## noy (Nov 19, 2012)

Patwa
Does this book have photos for the 6 different species of Tubastraea - for identification assistance? (although at that time it may have been more like 10+ species).


----------



## Patwa (Jan 30, 2014)

It has 3 pages of pics and descriptions of some tubastrea, but no specific species info. It's because the books only provide details on photosynthetic corals...i guess a minor shortcoming; it does have soo much info on the rest, it's just amazing

it has lots of entries for turbinaria, even this one im hoping to get one day
http://reefbuilders.com/2014/05/09/turbinaria-heronensis-incredible-story-coral-comeback/

and it seems there's only one species of balanophyllia that is photosynthetic...who knew!? lol


----------



## noy (Nov 19, 2012)

Patwa said:


> It has 3 pages of pics and descriptions of some tubastrea, but no specific species info. It's because the books only provide details on photosynthetic corals...i guess a minor shortcoming; it does have soo much info on the rest, it's just amazing
> 
> it has lots of entries for turbinaria, even this one im hoping to get one day
> http://reefbuilders.com/2014/05/09/turbinaria-heronensis-incredible-story-coral-comeback/
> ...


wow, if you ever see that give me s shout!


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

Can you start a new thread and become the coral identification reef nerd for everyone? Either that, or every get together, where more than 3 people gather in the same place to discuss frags or corals, you will have a standing invitation to bring your books.......

I had no idea such a compendium of information existed about corals. Where did you end up finding them?


----------



## Patwa (Jan 30, 2014)

haha...well I do love to ID coral species, so this set of books should help reinforce that  and im on GTAA so often now that there's barely a thread that escapes me hehe ...so don't worry, i'll chime in or someone can just PM me and i'll check the books! 

If anyone went to BA mississauga over the past 4-5 weeks they might have noticed this set on the front counter at the checkout. I'm at BA almost weekly, and each time I told myself: "it will be mine....IT WILL BE MINE!!"

It was originally marked down to $278.....then $178......then I asked my buddy Mark (store manager) about it and he gave me a price of $150. Then I used my Big Al's VIP points and brought the cost down to $90

*$90 for this set of 3.....BOOM!*

I did a happy dance all the way home haha

z


----------



## Mikeylikes (Nov 22, 2013)

You've just tagged yourself as the resident coral librarian/information center !


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

Mikeylikes said:


> You've just tagged yourself as the resident coral librarian/information center !


Somebody pleeasse change Patwa's status from devoted member to resident librarian.


----------



## Patwa (Jan 30, 2014)

lol....i'll help where and when I can 

z


----------



## Flameangel (Sep 25, 2013)

Crayon said:


> Somebody pleeasse change Patwa's status from devoted member to resident librarian.


....now that's more like it,lol.Sooner or later Patwa will be the designated coral authority in this forum.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Nice, wow, great find. Definitely the good book of reef keepers. And I'm jealous that you got it for such a steal. . . you can probably spend days just going through the whole thing. 

Dunno about the other people, but I'm certainly jelly


----------



## Patwa (Jan 30, 2014)

you can always borrow it...i got no probs with that! 



noy said:


> wow, if you ever see that give me s shout!


it's b. europea it seems....and endemic to the Mediterranean sea only


----------



## Mikeylikes (Nov 22, 2013)

see .. now we're gonna have to apply for a Patwa library card to take 'em out on loan 

Where do I sign up LOL


----------

